# Giant Atlas moth



## Matthewtinnion (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I have a hatced GAM and she has started laying eggs, about 50 today, she has not seen a male, not even been within a mile of one. was wondering if any one knew anythin about this sort of thing?

:?: Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Ian (Aug 31, 2006)

I think all moths will lay eggs, regardless of if they have been mated or not. I have had various species of moth (none of which I have reared) which have not been mated, and they have still liad eggs, however these eggs will be infertile.


----------

